# Reomiser 3



## LandyMan (30/12/14)

Guys and Girls, I noticed the Reomiser 3 on VM's website earlier. I don't see anything about it mentioned here ... has anyone tried it, or is it a fail?


----------



## Silver (30/12/14)

There is a thread on ECF and someone posted the table here explaining what these other RM atties are

The RM3, 4 and 5 etc are not upgrades to the RM2
They are different clone attties.
For example, one of them is the Atomic, I think

Not many good reviews of these other RM devices that I can recall

If i find that thread I will post it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> Guys and Girls, I noticed the Reomiser 3 on VM's website earlier. I don't see anything about it mentioned here ... has anyone tried it, or is it a fail?



Here is a pic shared by @johan who find this on ecf. 

It's a breakdown of the different 'Reomisers'


----------



## LandyMan (30/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Here is a pic shared by @johan who find this on ecf.
> 
> It's a breakdown of the different 'Reomisers'


Interesting ... I like the look of the RM4 or Atomic on the REO.


----------



## Yiannaki (30/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> Interesting ... I like the look of the RM4 or Atomic on the REO.


The atomic is a great rda! Definitely one of the top contenders for flavour


----------



## Andre (30/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> Guys and Girls, I noticed the Reomiser 3 on VM's website earlier. I don't see anything about it mentioned here ... has anyone tried it, or is it a fail?


I had one, which I modded myself. Works well, but not in the league of the Atomic, Odin, Darang or Nuppin imo. Darang you can reserve on a thread in the VapeClub forum - should be here early January - I have one and am most impressed. The Odin is also five star - VapeClub should have stock in shortly. I did not like the Atomic, but also quite popular.

Darang thread here in Reoville: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-darang-thread.7538/
Odin thread here in Reoville: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-odin-thread.4934/
VapeClub reservation thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-odin-darang-and-omerta-rda-reservations.7583/


----------



## LandyMan (4/1/15)

So looking around on reosmods, I saw the RM6 ... is it just me or does that look a lot like the Stillare?


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> So looking around on reosmods, I saw the RM6 ... is it just me or does that look a lot like the Stillare?



Yup, not sure which is which (i always forget where that table is) but the other RM atties are mostly clones of other atties modified to bottom fed. So it could well be the Stillare


----------



## Silver (4/1/15)

Oh lol, the table is above. Just scroll up
RM6 is indeed the Stillare

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (4/1/15)

Silver said:


> Oh lol, the table is above. Just scroll up
> RM6 is indeed the Stillare


Eish, I am such a dumbass. Forgot about the table. I am washing the Stillare, and have the RM2 on Jane, but struggling to get flavour out of it now with the small air intake. I like the RM4 due to the 19mm diameter. Think I must order an Atomic from Jakes 
And time for a proper coil in the RM2


----------



## Andre (4/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> Eish, I am such a dumbass. Forgot about the table. I am washing the Stillare, and have the RM2 on Jane, but struggling to get flavour out of it now with the small air intake. I like the RM4 due to the 19mm diameter. Think I must order an Atomic from Jakes
> And time for a proper coil in the RM2


Get the Odin from Jakes - available in black and ss.


----------



## LandyMan (4/1/15)

Andre said:


> Get the Odin from Jakes - available in black and ss.


Isn't the Odin 22mm?


----------



## Andre (4/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> Isn't the Odin 22mm?


Yes, it is - so slight overhang, but superior in function imo. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-odin-thread.4934/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (5/1/15)

Andre said:


> Yes, it is - so slight overhang, but superior in function imo. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-odin-thread.4934/



No question, the Odin is far better than the Atomic, and after a few days of use you'll prefer the beefier look on the Reo. 

Well that's what I found.


via iphone

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

